# Cheap coyote gun??



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I know this is pushing it but does anyone know of a decent rifle for around $100- 150? I'm not partial to any caliber and I'm not looking for something that can hit a pinhead conistently at 200 yrds, just something that can hit a kill zone and shoot a coyote or chuck dead.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A new Handi Rifle from NEF is only between $200-$300, depending on caliber, so if you could find a used one it would probably fall in your range. Check the local guns stores for used guns. There's usually great deals to be found.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure last week Gander mountain had a single shot 17 hmr for $79. I don't know if it's a good yote gun.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah i heard that too and stopped in. Unfortunately it was a youth model rossi break action. Then he tried to sell me a 389 savage. Not quite in my budget but a great gun.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Get a Yugo SKS for arounf 150. It will need hopped up and/or tuned in. It could be a 100 yard gun though.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I went and shouldered the .223 handi rifle today and actually found a few people selling one cheap. I think I'm going to go with that or a NEF sportster in .22 mag. Both in my price range. Nice simple little gun. Just need to save the money now. Anyone interested in a .22 LR?


----------

